# Sassy Ash



## rob3232 (Jun 20, 2014)

In another thread I was asking if this black ash had interlocked grain. Since then I looked at some pictures on Paul's site and concluded probably not interlocked. It is fairly common in ash around here but this is a really pronounced piece(?) 

Any Ideas on what is going on with the grain?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jun 20, 2014)

@rob3232 

It hard to tell it needs to be turned in a duck or grunt call. To really see what going on with it. 

It some nice looking ash. 
David

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 20, 2014)

Wide grain patterns = good water years? And vice versa? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 20, 2014)

That would make some cool end-grain cutting boards!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Jun 20, 2014)

As I said in the other thread. I think it's good years / bad years (same thing Chuck is suggesting in this thread) but the weird thing is that it seems to have strong effects on different sides of the tree at different times. Must have had very odd growing conditions.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Jun 28, 2014)

Here's what my friend Mark Peet had to say about it:

_This grain pattern is somewhat common in the butt log of ash trees that grow on heavy slopes. Once the tree is off center, it develops compression wood to better anchor the tree. This grain pattern usually disappears by 4'-6' feet up the stem. The compression wood can develop for a few years and disappear and then re-develop if the tree shifts more. However, compression wood more commonly is a somewhat consistent pattern over a duration of many years. If this grain pattern is consistent for a length more than 6' feet, I would have to say it is genetically induced versus environmentally influenced._

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

